# Show Us Your Baboons!



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you please post pics of any baboons you own, and their set-ups??
If we were allowed exotic Ts I'd want these!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's some "baboons", I'll get you more tomorrow..

_Pterinochilus murinus_































_Pterinochilus murinus_ enclosure






_Ceratogyrus marshalli_































_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_


























_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_ MM











_Heteroscodra maculata_





















_Heteroscodra maculata_ enclosure











_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

Amazing photos, thanks so much!
Are they agressive? And do we know the function of the 'spike' on the 'head'?


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 25, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Amazing photos, thanks so much!
> Are they agressive? And do we know the function of the 'spike' on the 'head'?


No problem, and thanks I will get you more pictures tomorrow. I don't think the use for the horn has been discovered yet. I could be wrong though. I sure don't know what it's for..


----------



## Taki F&T (Sep 25, 2007)

They are amongst the most agressive spiders . But you do get docile individuals.
Here's a few of mine:

Pterinochilus murinus 
















Heteroscoda maculata












Ceratogyrus darlingi












Pterinochilus lugardi







Cithariscus crawshayi

















Hysterocrates gigas












Harpactira sp







I'll try get some decent enclosure pics soon. Not easy though, they really spin up a storm


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Amazing spiders. Love their reddish colouration!! The fact they are aggressive only adds to their appeal for me


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 25, 2007)

Heteroscodra Maculata is my favorite "baboon" with Statomopelma Calceatum a very close second. Anyone have a nice shot of an adult female of the second. This thread needs that.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 25, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Can you please post pics of any baboons you own,


I dont own this one but the local zoo does 







OOOOOH you mean African Ts:wall:  Oh how silly of me!! 

H maculata


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Sep 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, That pic of the C.crawshayi is amazing


----------



## SNAFU (Sep 25, 2007)

All outstanding pics!!:clap: -Taki, wow--the fangs on that C. Crawshayi!!! What does it eat ?....T-bones??!!


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (Sep 25, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Amazing photos, thanks so much!
> Are they agressive? And do we know the function of the 'spike' on the 'head'?


OK I was doing some reading and apparently it's thought that the horn aids the spider with increased food storage because it could be needed in their natural habitat, a dry scrubland area.


----------



## _bob_ (Sep 25, 2007)

Pterinochilus chordatus






Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## Taki F&T (Sep 26, 2007)

Doezsha's terrarium pic is pretty close to the terrain they actually come from. Pretty dry grasslands, and bushveld, ie. at the bases of thorntrees and bushes.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 7, 2008)

Definately not the best pic, but a nice female harpactira sp "tigrina"


----------



## crpy (Aug 7, 2008)

P. Novak said:


> OK I was doing some reading and apparently it's thought that the horn aids the spider with increased food storage because it could be needed in their natural habitat, a dry scrubland area.


Then wouldn't that be the "true" camel spider, lol


----------

